# kiss



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

How often do you and your spouse kiss? Not necessarily making out kissing, just general kissing.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Erm... all the time =/


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Most of the time. Our computers are close together so he will just lean over and kiss me. He likes to kiss me on the cheeks, and I will turn my head and kiss him, giving him a surprise kiss. He will kiss me before work, when he gets home. Not first thing in the morning, however.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Same here. I wake up before him everyday. When he wakes up, I either go into the bedroom and give him a kiss and hug and say good morning. Or, he walks over to me when he comes out of the bedroom and gives me a kiss. Throughout the day (he is home all day and so am I), we both walk over and kiss each other, hug, caress, etc. And we kiss and cuddle before going to bed at night (he goes to bed early every night).


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Several times a day.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My kids comment to their friends that living with us is like living with a couple of teenagers.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Many times...every day.

Yum!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

We both like kissing.
Never counted but its just natural, so its several times during the day.
We work together.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Minimum 3x a day - Morning when I leave for work and she's still in bed sleeping, Night time when I come home from work and then again at bed time


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

All the time...as much as possible.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiksa (Mar 2, 2012)

My love language is physical touch, so we kiss all the time. Passing in the hall, when he brings my coffee to me in bed, in the kitchen. Ok, you get the drift. It didn't use to be like this, but over the 9 months, we have been reconnecting.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

This is yet another thing that boggles my mind at times. W seems to be mostly checked out of the marriage, but she has to have her kiss first thing in the morning, when I leave the house for work, and last thing at night. I'll usually also do it if I'm off to run an errand during the day. 

When we're arguing, and I walk off without giving her a kiss during the times I mentioned above...it generally bothers the hell out of her. She's chased after me and confronted me a few times as I've walked out of the house to get in my car, or walked off to go to sleep - "Why didn't you kiss me!" I guess it's a form of security for her.:scratchhead:


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots. Everyday
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

i love kissing even in my worst relationships there was always lots of kissing.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Several times a day, now. Hasn't always been that way.

My husband also seems to NEED a goodbye kiss in the morning. Sometimes I am not up before he leaves so he kisses my cheek anyway. He did this the whole time he was cheating too, until one morning he accidentally kissed right on my ear and scared the crap out of me and I bolted upright and told him NOT to kiss my ear. He was extremely offended and brought it up for months afterward and after D day in MC too.


----------



## B-in-B (Aug 30, 2012)

A fair bit. In the morning before I leave for work; in the evening when I come home. I'll frequently kiss him spontaneously, which he is ALWAYS confused by. "What are you doing?!" "... kissing my husband..." Sigh / lol


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

All the time. Morning, once he gets home from work, and then a lot at night.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

A few times a day. Leaving, Getting Home and going to Bed

Sometimes in the evening on the coach as well. You know what happens Kissing turns into spooning and spooning into forking.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

larry.gray said:


> My kids comment to their friends that living with us is like living with a couple of teenagers.


 Our kids are afraid the bedroom door is open when they walk up the steps, we've been told to shut it a time or 2....Just Kissing! 

Kissing when he wakes, kissing down below.... I often kiss him when I go to bed or at least his back upon laying my head to sleep..... kissing before work, kissing when he comes home (little smacks), if we are close to each other and alone, we kiss some more! Obviousy we enjoy the act...it is never too much. We are love sick MidLifers. Ha ha 

If I had lipstick on - my husband would look like this when I got done with him >>


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

so much 

i have to i think of all the years i did not know she existed all the time i spent alone between relationships. I want to make up for all the years i did not know her and kiss her as much as i can.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Goldmember357 said:


> so much
> 
> i have to i think of all the years i did not know she existed all the time i spent alone between relationships. I want to make up for all the years i did not know her and kiss her as much as i can.


Now that is very very sweet !


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

We kiss all the time.... but only french kiss when sex is involved. I KNOW! This is definitely something that needs to change lol.

"Our kiss" is we do four peck kisses on the lips. Back when we first met I was sort of OCD about it and it sort of just stuck lol.

We always kiss when one of us leaves the house, and we give each other kisses randomly during the day.....


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love the random, unexpected kisses. 

I've noticed he's doing this more over the last year and it gives me butterflies. It might be at home, it might be when we're out..... he just has this way of catching me in a moment for a kiss. I love it.

We usually share a quick kiss before leaving in the morning, unless I'm running out the house, grabbing my jacket, frantically checking I have my keys/travel card/access pass for work and instead I'll call out "I love you!" I hear him shout back "I love you too!" before I close the front door. He remembers if we didn't share a kiss that morning and ensures the kiss we share that evening makes up for it. mrow.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Only a peck on the lips in the morning as I am leaving for work.. no other kissing allowed. I love it but she wants none of it. Just another way to tell me she doesn't love me as far as I am concerned.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Every day, typically several times a day.

We have only one "routine" kiss, and that's before one of us departs from work or the house without the other.

All the rest of the kisses tend to be pretty fluid, and unexpected. A kiss on the lips, cheek, arms, nape of the neck, wherever, out of the blue for no particular "reason" other than "I love you".

The one thing that has changed, and which I'd love to get back, are those insane make out sessions we use to have. Even when we have a longer kissing sessions, our kisses now tend to be very slow, sensual, and soft, and full of love. These are nice, but boy we use to basically mouth phuck each other in lust. Those were some pretty insane, super hot kisses! I've got to put those back on the menu!

Now this is going to sound super cheesy to the non-romantic, and perhaps even unbelievable to some, but here goes: sometimes when I kiss my wife, when she's feeling really vulnerable, and connected to me, she says I literally "take her breath away". As in she'll actually stop for a few seconds, look totally overwhelmed, and needs to take a few deep breaths before continuing. I didn't believe her at first, because it's a figurative saying, not meant to be taken literally, but for her it's quite so.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you usually kiss before bed or before leaving one another. Most of the time I let her fall asleep before I go to bed. We kiss, its just not all that often. Though right now, I have had a few drinks, so I will walk over and kiss her now.


----------

